# Sticky  Looking for a puppy, don't know where to start?



## Jedicrazy

*Have you decided on what type of Cockapoo you prefer?*

The first generation of the cross is known as an F1 and there are several variations depending on what type of Cocker Spaniel and Poodle are used in the pairing:
•	English Show Cocker Spaniel x Toy Poodle or Miniature Poodle
•	English Working Cocker Spaniel x Toy Poodle or Miniature Poodle
•	American Cocker Spaniel x Toy Poodle or Miniature Poodle
Standard Poodles are not typically used as they are generally considered to be too big to mate with any of the Cocker Spaniel breeds. 

Which type you choose is down to your own personal preference and the dog that will fit in to your lifestyle most comfortably. Sizes can vary because it’s a cross breed and can never be guaranteed but generally speaking the Toy cross or an American cross are smaller. The best way to judge the potential adult size of your puppy is to meet both of the parent dogs. This will give you a good guide.

The debate amongst our members continues over whether the Working cross is much more lively or not but the temperament of all the crosses is highly desirable. All the crosses are capable of being fun and lively dogs with lots of energy when needed and happy to relax and chill out at the end of the day. Obviously individual dogs will vary. It’s a good idea to do your own research first before you start talking to breeders as naturally each breeder will tell you that the cross that they breed is the best, unless they breed more than one type, in which case the breeder should be able to give you impartial advice. You really can’t go wrong with any Cockapoo! 

You will find useful information on the pure breed expert sites themselves:

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk
http://www.cockerspaniel-info.org.uk/index.htm
http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/aboutpage.htm
http://www.miniaturepoodleclub.org.uk/
http://www.asc-cockerspaniel.org/index.php/owning-a-cocker.html
http://www.www.akc.org


An F2 is a F1 Cockapoo x F1 Cockapoo. They are the same in characteristic and temperament as an F1 although sometimes in the litter you will see at least one puppy that favours the Poodle side or Cocker side. This is known as the Grandad Effect. A good, responsible breeder will point this out and ensure you choose the right puppy for you. Pay particular attention to this fact if you are looking for a Cockapoo because someone has allergies or asthmatic. It's generally believed that the curlier the coat the better for allergies etc. Best advice is to meet and spend time with a Cockapoo in advance. Go to one of the organised Meets or ask to meet up with a member form here. 

An F3 is an F2 Cockapoo x F2 Cockapoo and so on and so on. 

A ‘b’ denotes that one half of the pairing is a pure bred Poodle or a Cocker Spaniel. Therefore an F1b could be an F1 Cockapoo x Poodle (thus 75% Poodle) or an F1 Cockapoo x Cocker Spaniel (thus 75% Cocker Spaniel). 

With regards to the claim of non shedding don’t be misled, some Cockapoos do shed a little, mostly just when brushed. It’s generally believed that the curlier the coat the less chance of shedding. Again individual dogs may vary. Grooming a Cockapoo is not something that should be overlooked. If the coat is left long it will require regular grooming to avoid matting. Some people prefer to clip the fur shorter for easier maintenance, it will all depend on how much time you have for the day to day care of your dogs coat. Facial hair around the eyes will require regular trimming as will the fur around the pads and the delicate areas! Cockapoos tend to inherit the long ears of the Spaniel and these require regular cleaning to avoid a build up of wax and possible infection. Be prepared to have you dog professionally groomed or alternatively learn to do it yourself! 

A highly recommended way to see all the different types of Cockapoo is to meet them in person at one of the organised meets/walks. Have a look at the Cockapoo Meets section and see if there is one near you. Everyone is welcome at these events (with or without a dog) and they are great fun. 

See the bottom of this post for examples of different crosses belonging to ILMC members. 


*Finding a breeder and what to ask*

There are various types of breeder ranging from Hobby breeders through to larger Licensed breeders. Anyone breeding more than 4 litters per year requires a breeding license and all responsible breeders should be doing some form of health testing on their breeding dogs. Please don’t support Pet Shops and Puppy Farms and people who have suddenly started breeding to cash in the Cockapoo popularity. Good breeding requires knowledge, experience and commitment to the health and welfare of the breeding dogs. Well looked after breeding dogs will produce healthy, good quality puppies with sound temperaments. Research and compare breeders carefully and try to visit a few before you buy if you can. Things to check out or ask: 

•	What health tests* have their breeding dogs had? Ask to see the certificates. 

*As a minimum one of the dogs should have been DNA tested for PRA (Progressive Retinal Atrophy). Note that a BVA test is not the same and can only give a snap shot of the eye at the time of the test whereas the DNA test can determine whether a dog has inherited or carries the gene for developing PRA. Other desirable tests include X-rays and Hip Scoring for Hip Dysplasia, vet check for Luxating Patella, BVA test for Glaucoma. 


•	Can the Mum been seen with the pups? This will help weed out any potential Puppy Farmers if the answer is ‘No’. Always try to see the puppies with the Mum. If Mum can't be seen be careful as the puppy could have been bought in from elsewhere and just being sold on. 

•	Are the parents (if it is an F1 mating) Kennel Club registered? If so, ask for proof? If not, why not? 

•	How often are the bitches bred and from what age and until what age? Check the breeding guidelines for the dam (female). Do not buy if the breeding bitch is too young, has not been given sufficient rests before pregnancies or is too old. 

•	What is their setup? Where are the breeding dogs kept? Are you happy with their living conditions? Are they well cared for? 

•	Do the breeding dogs seem content/not afraid of you or their owners? Check the parent dogs temperaments. 

•	How are the puppies socialized? This will be key to fitting in to your home and lifestyle and producing a happy and confident puppy. Are they handled and used to the noises of every day life? 

•	What’s included in the price of the puppy? Most breeders include first vaccination, microchip, 2-4 weeks food supply and 4 weeks free pet insurance. Is there a puppy pack? 

•	What after care/support is offered by the breeder? Any decent breeder will happily provide this and also insist the puppy being returned in the event of need to rehome.


In the UK you can find a list of breeders at http://www.breedersonline.co.uk and you will also find ads on sites such as www.pets4homes.co.uk, www.epupz.co.uk , www.dogdandpuppies.co.uk and www.K9puppy.co.uk

In the USA and Canada you can find a list of breeders at http://americancockapooclub.com/breeders.asp


*Here are some photos of dogs belonging to some of our members:*

Lolly – Working Cocker x Miniature Poodle – owned by Janet (Flounder_1)
Puppy








Adult








Adult – after a groom










Vincent - Working Cocker x Miniature Poodle – owned by Ruth (Rufini)
Puppy








Adult 








Adult - after a groom









Oakley – Show Cocker x Miniature Poodle – owned by Maria (Mariag)
Puppy








Adolescent








Adult










Millie – Show Cocker x Miniature Poodle – owned by Julie (MillieDog)
Puppy








Adult








Adult










Beau – Show Cocker x Miniature Poodle – owned by Ali (Ali79)
Puppy








Adolescent








Adult










Weller – Show Cocker x Miniature Poodle – owned by Karen (Wellerfeller)
Puppy








Adult








Adult











Betty – Show Cocker x Toy Poodle - owned by Colin (colpa10)
Puppy








Adolescent








Adult










Lady - American Cocker x Miniature Poodle – owned by Amanda (LadyAmanda)
Puppy








Adult








Adult









Obi – American Cocker x Miniature Poodle – owned by Clare (Jedicrazy)
Puppy








Adult








Adult


----------



## wellerfeller

A very helpful thread Clare! I am sure it will be very useful, thank you


----------



## Janev1000

I'd like one of each please x


----------



## wilfiboy

Phew, very comprehensive me dear, I feel a sticky coming on  x


----------



## Jedicrazy

wilfiboy said:


> Phew, very comprehensive me dear, I feel a sticky coming on  x


Well we get asked the same questions a lot so thought I'd write it all up and anyone can refer new people to it .


----------



## JoJo

Love this thread Clare  : )


----------



## Rufini

Thanks clare!


----------



## mariag

Fantastic work Clare


----------



## lady amanda

Great work Clare!


----------



## colpa110

Good Job Mrs Jedicrazy!!


----------



## Ali79

I am so sorry Clare - I have only just found this - what a brilliant thread - well done and I too would like one of each too please  x


----------



## Flutterbye00

Thank you Clare


----------



## simoncbarker

Interesting post. Thank you.

What is the advice on buying from a "proper" breeder with a website etc against getting one from someone selling via somewhere like dogsandpuppies.com?


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Simon There are great breeders out there and some not so great breeders....small or large. It doesn't matter whether they have a website or not. This does not necessarily make them any better than those who don't and there are some with websites who I wouldn't trust at all. It's more about contacting a breeder and investigating for yourself what care and thought has gone into the breeding and making sure that you see the pups with their mum and generally following the advice at the start of this thread.

There are other websites such as Breeders Online and Pets4Homes which are worth a look through. Personally, I am not so keen on Dogs & Puppies as I have seen more dubious ads on there than the others. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sezra

Great thread Clare, everyone looking for a Cockapoo puppy should read this.  x


----------



## 3boys1pup

Post removed


----------



## Sarah11

This is really helpful - thank you.


----------



## Piddleypops

Some great information, thank you!


----------



## spoodle45

awesome post. thanks


----------



## Birdykirdi

Hello I'm new to all this but was wanting so help if possible as I'm looking for a puppy for January and I keep finding breaders that look ok then when I search for then a on line all I hear are puppy farmers and I'm now lost and have no idea who to consider for my new puppy.... I live in essex so any help will be fondly taken. 
So anybody know of good breaders in or near essex??? 
Thanx so much


----------



## digirl

Hi same here. I found capella in bury st edmunds and looked at their website which appeared very informative howver their certificate is linked to a travellers site so I am concerned. Does any one know anything about these breeders ?


----------



## De la Renta 27

Great thread!!! 


[email protected]


----------



## gelfling

This has been so useful, thank you so much!


----------



## Willow8

*Anyone know of a breeder in the midlands?*

Hi, i have been looking online and researching types of breeder etc, but I wondered if anyone has had their puppy from, or knows of a great 
breeder in the midlands area..or in the central area? Thank you.


----------



## carole.collier

*Looking for a cockerpoo puppy*

We are looking for a cockapoo puppy to join our family in early June and wondered if anyone had any litters planned please?

I am based in Suffolk but we are happy to travel for the right puppy. Ideally we are looking for a female dog but would like to have information for any litters please?

Many thanks 

Carole


----------



## SWAL

Hi, i'm new to this forum but there seems lots of useful information thank you. Can anyone recommend reputable breeders in the Lincolnshire area please ? We're hoping to get our first cockapoo in June/July. Many thanks


----------



## micheemi31

I have been researching Cockapoos and came across a litter of pups that are adorable. The pup that we really like does definitely look more cocker spaniel then her siblings which I am now understanding could be this grandfather affect mentioned. Does that mean she would be possibly cause more of an allergic allergy in my son who is allergic?


----------

